# My super charged GTS at Rockingham



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Loads more BIG thanks to Zoe Harrison from ZACE Automotive for the great pictures and Andy Butler for the write up in last months Japanese Performance on the car and Abbey Motorsport who did the conversion from standard to super charged...plus the new clutch and everything else that comes with having a modified car... 

Enjoy everyone!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I like that last pic, very nice color


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

any pix of the supercharger and install etc?


----------



## dazzler22 (Feb 20, 2007)

Was only reading about this the other day in Jap Performance, a Stunning car! and a nice change from a turbo. 

love it,

Good Work!

Cheers
Dazzler


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> any pix of the supercharger and install etc?


There are some pics in the current Club magazine but nothing too detailed I'm afraid. Claire's car was the feature car in the magazine. Abbey Motorsport probably have a complete set of photos.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Claire,

Only just seen this matey. Looking good. I didn't see the mag 'cos I stopped buying them all a long time ago.

Have your 'Ring dents gone yet?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

A fantastic, unique car owned by a _very_ enthusiastic, friendly owner. Great combination. Great photo's .... are they available slightly bigger ? 

Looks superb Claire.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi, I have the Japanese Performance Magazine where there is an article of your car.
great job with it


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

WOW at those pictures, as already stated post them up a bit larger if you can.
lol about the tyres in the club mag by the way.:smokin: 
Looking really good.

Charlie.


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

Looks superb :thumbsup: 

God I'm jealous


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Yup, a very nice install. Nice to see something different.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

The front bumper has now been changed....after my little run in with the Armco...but it's all looking good again. :thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Lovely pics Claire!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

Do Abbey work on your car then??


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Jakester said:


> Do Abbey work on your car then??


What makes you say that ????????????


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Mmmm... I rather like that.


----------

